# Error 5: Access Denied



## AshleyM (Jun 24, 2007)

Booting up my Windows Vista Home Proffesional My WIFI would not connect, after a few minutes I realised that DHCP service and the Diagnositic service was not started.

However when I try and start any of there services I am shown "Error 5: Access is Denied" However with any other service I can start and stop them fine.

Im thinking it is something to do with these services loging into the Local Service account and maybe this account has lost privlages.

I have tried system restore multiple times back to many different dates where the system was working correctly.

Thanks,
Ashley


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

AshleyM said:


> Booting up my Windows Vista Home Proffesional My WIFI would not connect, after a few minutes I realised that DHCP service and the Diagnositic service was not started.
> 
> However when I try and start any of there services I am shown "Error 5: Access is Denied" However with any other service I can start and stop them fine.
> 
> ...




Hi AshleyM. . .

Welcome to the Tech Support Forum - Vista!

I would suggest that you try to start the questioned services via an _*Elevated*_ level. Perform the following:

START | type *services.msc *into the Start Search box | right click on same | select Run as Administrator | The Services console should appear

Please let me know how you make out.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## AshleyM (Jun 24, 2007)

Hello,

Thanks for your reply, I had already tried doing this, however did not fix the problem. After a few hours of Google searching and looking through Microsoft KB I decided I would do a reinstall a force it to place my old files in Windows.Old.

I now have a new Vista Install and still have all my files, however did backup the important ones on DVD also.

Thanks for your help anyway, however this problem as I have found from many forum post never seems to get solved, sometimes by System Restore however seen most cases a Reinstall.

Thanks Anyway


----------

